# Holloween Treat: Crispy Caramel Pumpkins ...LF



## Filus59602 (Oct 21, 2002)

Holloween Treat: Crispy Caramel Pumpkins 

Crispy Caramel Pumpkins

6 c crispy rice cereal 
14 ozs caramel candy 
1 tsp pumpkin pie spice 
1/4 c skim milk 
1/4 c orange decorating icing 
8 pcs gumdrops, green, small 

1. Pour cereal in a mixing bowl and set aside. 
2. Combine caramel, milk, and pumpkin pie spice in a saucepan over low heat. Stir until smooth. 
3. Pour caramel mixture over cereal in bowl, tossing to coat all sides. 
4. Chill for ten minutes, or until easy to handle. 
5. Place a piece of wax paper on countertop. 
6. With wet hands, form cereal mixture into three-inch balls. Place balls on wax paper.
7. Place gumdrop on top of each to form stem. 
8. Pipe icing around side of balls to resemble a pumpkin and carefully smooth icing.

Makes 8 servings; Cal 351, Fat 6g, Pro 4g, Carb 62g, Chol 9mg, Sod 342mg.


----------

